# Worse than BJ on steroids



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I seem to have been sucked into the vortex of making jigs and fixtures in preparation of getting in line for the template guide routing frenzy that seems to be building lately. I got busy in the shop, now that the weather has improved and my schedule has let up slightly, to begin making what I feel will be the necessary components to improve my routing set up and ability.

Here are some pictures of where I am at so far. From left to right....

1. The Template Tom orginal template/Jig holder.
2. An auxilary top for my Oak-Park Router table for general purpose use.
3. The back side of #2 showing what holds it in the table's plate opening.
4. A super cam tempalte/jig holder (BJ style).
5. That is a big bunch of t-nuts and a lot of work, but well worth it.
6. The router table with router removed and ready for alternate action.
7. A large auxilary top for out of the table routing.
8. The back side of #7 showing what holds it in the table opening.
9. Router station with top in #2 in place. Nice general work surface.
10. Router station with larger top in #7 in place.
11. Template Tom's template/jig holder as will be affixed to the large top.
12. Super Cam template/jig holder (BJ style) as will be affixed to large top.
13. Everything ready to start the skis.
14. A bench hook from the left over MDF
15. Another angle of #14 just for fun.

So as you can see, I have not been sitting on my hands the past few days :sarcastic: I still need to drill a few holes in the template/jig holders and the large top so they can be fastened down with each other. I believe 4 corners thru the holder tops and then maybe t-nuts on the underside of the large top may be just the ticket. I now plan to move on to the skis which I hope will not be too hard nor lenghty. After those are finished, I want to go back and build Harry's complex cam holder insert for the Template Tom template/jig holder and then maybe BJ's push block just for kicks. That should get me going in the direction I desire and I hope to move forward with the spice bottle rack bottle that my wife requested far too long ago and then onto Template Tom's oval box and some of Harry's other nice projects that have had me drooling.

Hey guys.... get a move on, if I can do this, anyone can!:yes4:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I stoped by to see Bob yesteday and pick up some pipe clamp that he had for me.. The thing I fear for bob is he will soon fill his entire shop with temples and jigs!! BTW To get the 4, 1/2" clamps I had to take 3 that are big enough to put my jeep in the jaws!! 

Well Bob if you run out of room, you can always bring some over here for storage


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Time to put an addition on the shop, Bob!

looks like you were having fun!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

you have been busy Bob. that looks great, although i do hope to start a little simple. wish the weather would get better here.
i just poured ut another 4 inches from the rain guage. since this mess started last week, we have had 15 inches and its still raining hard.

i hope to get back to the shop saturday, i still have a big day of work tomorrow.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good Bob

That setup should work just fine ..

===========



Bob said:


> I seem to have been sucked into the vortex of making jigs and fixtures in preparation of getting in line for the template guide routing frenzy that seems to be building lately. I got busy in the shop, now that the weather has improved and my schedule has let up slightly, to begin making what I feel will be the necessary components to improve my routing set up and ability.
> 
> Here are some pictures of where I am at so far. From left to right....
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks guys.... I do think I am on a roll :jester:


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Yep, I can see it now - a little door at the back of Bob's shop with a sign saying "Jigs & Fixtures". You walk through the door, and it opens into a two-story warehouse, with computer-operating picking machines. :dance3:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, I do hope that non of your clients get penalised for late tax returns! You have spent a lot of time in your shop and what a great job you're doing. Please tell me two things, what are the internal measurements of your jig/template holder and what diameter are the rods?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Bob, I do hope that non of your clients get penalised for late tax returns! You have spent a lot of time in your shop and what a great job you're doing. Please tell me two things, what are the internal measurements of your jig/template holder and what diameter are the rods?


Harry,

The TT template jig holder is 12X15 inches internal and the dowel rod I used is 1 3/4" diameter. The dowel rod I used is one I had laying in my wood pile from an old house remodel from years ago. Glad I founds a good use for it.

If you are asking about my ski rods, they are 3/8".


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Bob, i remember you guys talking about putting the lines on the back. wouldnt you have to put them on both sides anyway, because i would think you would want to do the counterbore on the back first. then put the through holes in from either side. am i misunderstanding?

p.s. after thinking about it id think after putting in the counterbore, i would drill the through hole from the back also.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Levon,

Your ps is the exact way I did mine and it worked out great.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Very impressive work. I am STUNNED at the size of the emergency stop switch!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Birch said:


> Very impressive work. I am STUNNED at the size of the emergency stop switch!!


Should I get a larger one?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Bob you said the template holder will be attached to the auxilliary table. how will you attach it


http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...238690937-worse-than-bj-steroids-p1010018.jpg


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi levon,

I drilled holes thru both the holder and the aux table and then put t-nuts in the aux table bottom. Just drop in the screws from the top of the holder and bingo! :yes4:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Bob,

thanks, thats a very simple and great way to mount it. that hadnt crossed my mind, but i knew you wouldnt just want to try and screw it down to the mdf time after time.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

levon said:


> hello Bob,
> 
> thanks, thats a very simple and great way to mount it. that hadnt crossed my mind, but i knew you wouldnt just want to try and screw it down to the mdf time after time.



Levon, as they say "there are many ways to skin a cat", here's another way to hold the jig/template holder, also the work piece.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Levon, as they say "there are many ways to skin a cat", here's another way to hold the jig/template holder, also the work piece.


Tsk Tsk Tsk :nono::nono::nono:
Where are those safety glasses?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're so right for pointing that out Mike in spite of it just being a demo for the camera many years ago, as can be seen from the lack of sawdust, but I know that's not an excuse for not wearing safety glasses whilst teaching others how to use the router.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Levon, as they say "there are many ways to skin a cat", here's another way to hold the jig/template holder, also the work piece.


hello Harry,

i see the clamps holding the jig holder, but cant quite make out what is holding the workpiece. you know how older eyes can be.:yes4:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Harry,

one other question, on top of the four corners of your jig holder there are 4 L shaped pieces. is that just additional bracing?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Levon, In the shot, the wood is held with plastic shelf supports, those little plastic things with a nail through the centre, they can be easily removed and re-used.

The four corner pieces are height extensions, there are occasions when the wood is thick and the template would be higher than the sides of the holder, I have several thicknesses complete with screws making it a quick job to screw into place.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Harry, 

that clears it up for me and a few more i think. smart idea on the height extensions, obviously out of necessity in past projects. as always thanks for the help.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Bob said:


> Harry,
> 
> The TT template jig holder is 12X15 inches internal and the dowel rod I used is 1 3/4" diameter. The dowel rod I used is one I had laying in my wood pile from an old house remodel from years ago. Glad I founds a good use for it.
> 
> If you are asking about my ski rods, they are 3/8".


hi Bob,

the frame pieces, how high are they? looks to be roughly 1 1/2' just guessing??


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

levon said:


> hi Bob,
> 
> the frame pieces, how high are they? looks to be roughly 1 1/2' just guessing??



levon,

you are dead on... they are 1 1/2"


----------

